# Monkey on my back



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Apple, iTunes, Mobile Me, have become the monkey on my back.  I spend more of my time trying to "manage" these items than I do enjoying them.  And I have been an Apple person from day one, never windows.

I recently purchased a Macbook Air.  The hard drive was tiny so I deleted all my store emails that synced automatically when I entered my Mobile Me account.  Guess what happened?  Yeap, it automatically erased all my stored emails for the last 5 years from ALL my computers.  5 years worth of receipts and everything.

And it doesn't automatically sync my iTunes so once again I have the issue of not all purchases on all computers.  In the past I have lost a lot of purchases when it would be on one library/computer but not another.  It took me several days to sort out my massive iTunes library about 4 months ago.

I go into Apple to return the laptop and wait a looong time to get to the counter for help only to be told they do not have cash and it will be 10-14 business days for them to  mail me a check.  When I purchased the thing I offered to pay with a credit card instead of cash and was told cash was no problem.  When I asked the manager if they could arrange for their bank to drop extra cash and I would come that day, she laughed at me.

So basically, I lost all my receipts for the last 5 years (some of which had extended warranty info) and got ridiculed and told to wait for a check in the mail.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My opinion of Apple has mellowed A LOT since I convinced myself to get an iPad last Spring, but one of the dark spots is indeed iTunes.  My personal grouses are the uselessness of the help function (for instance searching for "cover art" gives 69 results, with "what is iTunes" and "visit the iTunes store" near the top), and the way that having things in your library is handled--Especially that if the file you put in the library is moved or deleted, it stays in your library, but screams "tilt" when you try to sync.

The restrictions on users directly manipulating or importing files were well known to me when I bought my iPad, so I can't gripe about 'em.  As I've said here elsewhere, I'm suspicious and hostile of some of the moves to control and profit from the iTunes market, though the Apple tendencies towards that were well known when I bought, so I really have no right to gripe.

For all the above, I really love my iPad when it isn't connected to iTunes!  I'm so confused!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, computers are not mind readers and can only do the things they are told by users. I've hit the wrong button often enough and lost things that I had not intended.

I do be very careful nowadays to keep multiple backups of everything I do, because I know that I'm a minute away from doing something unintentional.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

itunes is just a horrible pain when dealiin with a laptop and a desktop.  I am one person, one account, it shouldnt be this hard.  

And why cant I decide how the email/mobile me will operate on each computer?  Especially since Apple is making laptops with tiny harddrives?  Once again, it shouldnt be this hard.

But maybe this is just what I need to finally move away from Apple as they are just gonna get worse with their new ideas about advertising on their i-devices.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 4 different Macs - and one Windows Pc, and have no difficulty getting iTunes libraries on different machines populated to my liking. It's just a matter of understanding how the app gets its files. I'm sorry you have having such trouble with it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

My iTunes library is over 200 GB.  It was a mess after years of having different laptops and iMacs.  After I got rid of my macbook pro and bought the ipad, I spent a lot of time consolidating all the files from all the different libraries to get them all in ONE main library.  I fully understand how iTunes gets its files.  It is just a piss poor program for keeping them consolidated with more than one library.

When I sync my iPad it asks me if I want to transfer purchases.  Why cant it ask me to transfer purchases between the imac and macbook air?  But it doesn't and I have to go in and manually transfer my new purchases, once again in a very large library.  Trying hard to remember what I purchased so I do not loose it when the laptop is sold/replaced.  Cause getting to redownload something you have already purchased is a major PITA.  Oh, but I cant go thru my receipts anymore because they are gone.

I am sorry, but as much as you want to defend apple, it is just a really bad program when you have more than one library.  It takes up way too much of my time and dealing with apple is also so much more difficult than it was before the iphone.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

FWIW, I totally agree with you.  And I too know how it handles its files; after years in IT, I also know really piss poor programming when I see it.  iTunes regularly screws up my phone and iPad, to the point where if there's any possible way to avoid using it, I will.  It doesn't matter that it's set to never auto sync when I plug a device in (about 50% of the time, it does anyway) or that it's set to manually manage music (still loses something nearly every time--different files each time, mind you).  If I tell it to transfer purchases from device to computer, it still shows the same purchases being transferred as it did the last three times in the progress report, though the new stuff usually eventually appears.  It erases old backups to replace them with new ones, so heaven forbid it screwed something up in the meantime, because you won't be able to retrieve it.

And these problems have persisted through a full reinstall of iTunes and whether the devices are jailbroken or not.  I now use PhoneView to keep the phone backed up, and transfer EVERYTHING to a backup folder from that before I let iTunes even open with the phone plugged in.  I shouldn't have to do that, but I've been burned by iTunes too many times.

KindleChickie, hope you get your money back soon!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am not entirely sure it is fair to put it all the blame on iTunes,BUT that being said iTunes could use some definite improvement.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry this happen to you. I'm still enjoying the iPod touch you sold me. Thank you for the patience and time you gave me. I thought about buying a iPad but now I'm not sure. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Omg I am so glad to hear someone else saying that the program seems to do what it wants to, when it wants.  I have just an iphone and I use itunes to back it up.  It never backs up the calendar or contacts  (though it says it does, and it is set to do so).  Purchases don't transfer (though it says it does, and it is set to do so) unless it's the same ones transferred last time.  Then it will yell at me and say there were things that weren't transferred.  DUH!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Still no refund check from Apple.  

I had to return a portable harddrive I purchased from Amazon after my ordeal at the Apple store via mail.  And I received that refund yesterday, only 2 days after the device was mailed back to them.

Apple sucks, Amazon rocks.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Still no "check in the mail".  I called the 800 number to ask/complain about it and was told they spoke to the manager and he said the "check was issued" and I should wait another week to see if it comes.  I asked when they "check was issued" and they told me to call the manager direct, so I did.  He says the "check was issued", but when I questioned him about it he admitted he has to call finance because he has no idea when or if the check was actually issued or mailed.  He was actually very dismissive and arrogant about it.

I should have been told about the refund by mailed check.  What I asked them to do, arrange to have a larger initial cash drawer so I could come in at their convenience, was so simple and reasonable.  I have never been treated so badly and paid such a high premium for it.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I'm not an Apple fanboy or anything. I own an iBook (which my parents use now), an old iPod Video (mostly for backing up my music these days), and I just bought an iPad 1 which I love so far. I keep my entire iTunes folder backed up, though I haven't done so lately, and have successfully used that method to transfer my library from one PC to another. I had a problem syncing my iPad the first night I got it, but found out that my ZoneAlarm firewall was the source of the problem. Other than that, I've never noticed any of the problems described here. I don't have multiple libraries, however, so I haven't had to deal with that.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear others have had issues with iTunes. I haven't lost anything yet but had a hard time getting everything back when I got my new iPhone. 

I hope you get your money soon.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe it helps to not be a techie.  I switched from PC to Mac one year and one month ago.  Best thing I ever did tech-wise.  I started with MacBook Pro.  Since then have acquired iTouch, iPhone 3GS, and iPad1.  No problems syncing as I want.  I don't want iDevices to auto sync when I plug them into MBP.  I checked a box.  They don't.  I have 3,117 songs in my iTunes library on my MBC.  I don't want them all on my iPad, so created a playlist(s) to sync to iPad only.  That works.  I've generally had no problems.  I am very non-tech . . . but feeling less so after making the switch.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Maybe it helps to not be a techie. I switched from PC to Mac one year and one month ago. Best thing I ever did tech-wise. I started with MacBook Pro. Since then have acquired iTouch, iPhone 3GS, and iPad1. No problems syncing as I want. I don't want iDevices to auto sync when I plug them into MBP. I checked a box. They don't. I have 3,117 songs in my iTunes library on my MBC. I don't want them all on my iPad, so created a playlist(s) to sync to iPad only. That works. I've generally had no problems. I am very non-tech . . . but feeling less so after making the switch.


I think the reverse is actually true. Not everyone who claims to be techy actually understands the tech, just loves to play with it. And many who claim to be non-techy actually understands the tech more than enough to operate it effectively. Often understanding how to operate something is far more valuable than knowing how to disassemble what's under the hood, so to speak.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Greg Banks said:


> I think the reverse is actually true. Not everyone who claims to be techy actually understands the tech, just loves to play with it. And many who claim to be non-techy actually understands the tech more than enough to operate it effectively. Often understanding how to operate something is far more valuable than knowing how to disassemble what's under the hood, so to speak.


That makes sense. I agree.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

as bad as it is....I don't there is anything else that even tries to do what it does...possibly because they know how difficult it would be. I don't think Android has anything quite like it for managing songs, books, apps, podcasts, video purchases etc.

That said...I am still trying to fix my library after moving to a Network Drive for my Macbook Pro which ran out of room.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

iTunes routinely causes me great frustration.  I rarely sync my iDevices simply because I dread the task of having to go through and make sure purchases made on my devices transferred (they often do not, even though I have the "automatically sync new apps/music/whatever" box checked).  Today, I synced my iPad for the first time in six months (or more).  After the sync, my apps were all screwed up.  Apps that I de-selected showed up on my iPad.  20+ apps that I purchased on my iPad did not transfer to my library, and then only transferred after I performed multiple (I believe five) syncs.  Sync, check, sync, check, sync, check...it shouldn't be this difficult! 

Kindlechickie, I am sorry you had a bad experience with the Apple store.  I'm surprised that they didn't advise you that if you used cash and then had to return the MBA for any reason, they would be required to issue you a check.  Have you received any more information about your check yet?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just got an iPad and will mainly avoid iTunes by using drop box to get documents and other files onto the iPad.

I don't mind iTunes for music (use it with my iPod nano), but it's a bit cumbersome to use for photos, documents etc.

I'm also just not a fan of syncing.  I'm a PC guy and just want to drag and drop.  And I can do that easily with Dropbox for most things.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Kindlechickie - Amazon rocks!   I agree with you on the cash/check incident from Apple.
    I've lost my music on my iPod Touch, 2nd G, after syncing. I got the music from Amazon & they were free, so I wasn't as upset as I would have been if I had paid for them. Now, I can't seem to get my weather on my iPod Touch. It won't connect to the weather network. This happened after syncing. Although I'm not sure if that was the problem.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

iTunes never comes right up for me any more.  I have to try to click it on several times before it goes on.  I waste so much time whenever I want to get my podcasts.  I never sync my ipod (don't have an ipad(2) yet).  I manage it manually and drag and drop podcasts and music to the ipod.  I have Windows XP.  I didn't have any problems with itunes when I first started using it.  Got about 5 good years with it.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

mlewis,

If you haven't totally unistall iTunes and download and install the newest version.  Maybe it just got corrupted or something.

I've not had any technical issues with iTunes, I just think it's clunky for anything other than music and podcasts.  I suppose it's fine for videos from iTunes as well, I don't buy download video so I've never tried.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Earlier this morning I updated the apps on my iPad1.  I just plugged it into my Mac to sync with iTunes.  Got message that there is new updated software for the iPad1.  I said yes to updating.  Told me to sync new (updated) apps first.  I did.  Now it's downloading iPad1 software update (65 minutes).  No problems with anything.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Whenever they have new itunes software, I download it.


----------

